# i have wireless access but can't connect to amazon



## rhsunderground (Oct 6, 2010)

i am able to browse the net freely on my kindle, but when i try to connect to my amazon account i get the error:


> "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please make sure you are within wireless range and try again. If the problem persists, please restart your Kindle from the Menu in Settings and try again.


i've restarted but i get the same message. any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried to access your Amazon account via computer just to make sure there isn't a problem with the account of some kind?

Betsy


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know if you're on 3G or Wi-Fi...
If you are on Wi-Fi it could be an issue with the router or firewall. Have you used this same wireless network before without trouble?


----------



## rhsunderground (Oct 6, 2010)

i restored the machine to its factory settings and everything popped up. thanks anyway!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just curious if you're the same "rhsunderground" I know at the WebDeveloper.com forums?  In any case, welcome to KindleBoards.


----------

